# Music played while waiting for the event to start



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can download the music that was playing while we waited for the truck reveal?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

This post has the two songs played during the event:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/tesla-semi.3292/page-4#post-56480

But as for the electronic music that was repeated over and over and over while we waited, I'm not sure. I did like it the first time, but got tired pretty quickly!


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks, but im looking for the electronic music that was playing over and over.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Watts4me said:


> Thanks, but im looking for the electronic music that was playing over and over.


Keep us posted if you find it elsewhere!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

IINM, there are sites on the Internet that can identify music from a sample or link. Someone who is really interested could try that.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I tried running it through Shazam a few times, it gave me a different and incorrect result each time. It's usually bang on.
Maybe it was some side project of a Tesla employee.
Still, I'd like to hear more.


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

I also tried Shazam, which is why I posted here after a no go with shazam


----------

